# e46 328i won't start



## ciscomix (Mar 29, 2004)

:dunno: i had a accident the other night . the curve got in my way.  i messed up the driver side tire and rim and my car would not start u can hear the engine turn but the car won't start. i tried disconnecting the battery overnight but no luck. it does not look as if there is other damage aside from the tire and wheel. i have a 1999 328i sedan any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## ciscomix (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok this is my second post and the second time i answer my own questions, lol am gonna have to give up on you guys. Anyways, for anyone that this happens to in the future, the problem was the DME main relay. This is located under the hood in the "e-box" electronics box on the driver side, u have to remove a plastic cover to get to it. This relay controls the ignition system and it popped out so plugged it back in and the car started.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

How the heck would we know that the DME relay popped out.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

You asked on a Monday after a holiday; I missed the post, m'self. 

If you hit a curb hard enough to "mess up" your rim and tire, don't assume that's the only damage. Have a body shop check the car out. You might have suspension damage.


----------



## ciscomix (Mar 29, 2004)

*:drive:*

yea , once i replace my rim, am gonna take it to a shop and have the car inspected, the control arm looks ok and there's no wobble or play on the wheel. and yea how the heck would anyone know that the relay popped out. :dunno: i actually called up a shop and they told me to start by checking there. :slap:


----------



## 04E46 (Apr 7, 2004)

Put it in neutral and try it.

Also your fuel cut off may have tripped. There is a tab in the back you can pull


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

ciscomix said:


> yea , once i replace my rim, am gonna take it to a shop and have the car inspected, the control arm looks ok and there's no wobble or play on the wheel. and yea how the heck would anyone know that the relay popped out. :dunno: i actually called up a shop and they told me to start by checking there. :slap:


Well why did you call a shop if we should've be able to trouble shoot your problem. :jack:


----------

